# Scrapbook



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

I love it! 

I only scrap my yard decorations and party.....and i'm 2 yrs behind, as always.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Good idea on the before and after.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

That is very nice. Great job, sindy

I just have pictures from over the years in little albums or the envelopes that they came in, except for the time that CVS fudged up I have only trusted myself since, doing them digitally for the past couple of years; besides, it's easier for me to keep them organized on the computer


----------



## Mordessa (Jul 23, 2007)

Oh wow, what a great idea! I think I might start doing this! Thanks for the idea Sindy!  

Your scrap book looks great, btw!


----------



## sindy (Sep 9, 2010)

Thanks, Theres alot more pages. Just wanted to show you afew. Just need to make a better cover. Thanks again.


----------

